# Epilepsziától/ban szenved



## jazyk

Sziasztok!

Mi a különbség az “epilepsziá*ban *szenvedni” és “epilepsziá*tól* szenvedni” között? Melyik a használatosabb?
Például: A néném negyven éve epilepsziá*tól*/epilepsziá*ban* szenved*.*


----------



## galaxy man

Both forms are used and useful, but have slightly different meanings:

epilepsziá*ban *szenved = she *has* epilepsy, a chronic condition. This does not mean she experiences pain, seizures or or any discomfort at this very moment.

epilepsziá*tól* szenved = she *suffers* from epilepsy, and emphasis on the suffering (right now, or at some other times) from this disease.


----------



## Zsanna

Teljesen egyetértek galaxy mannel, csak a példamondatban - A néném negyven éve epilepsziá*tól* szenved - nyilván nem az adott pillanatban történő szenvedésről van szó, hanem arról, hogy negyven éve küszködik ezzel a gonddal (vagy éppen a környezete 40 év óta ezt hallgatja - ha szarkasztikus volt az eredeti mondat). 
Mindenképpen a szenvedésen van a hangsúly ebben a változatban.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... A néném negyven éve epilepsziá*tól* szenved - nyilván nem az adott pillanatban történő szenvedésről van szó, hanem arról, hogy negyven éve küszködik ezzel a gonddal (vagy éppen a környezete 40 év óta ezt hallgatja - ha szarkasztikus volt az eredeti mondat). Mindenképpen a szenvedésen van a hangsúly ebben a változatban.



Szerintem biztosan nem szarkasztikus mondatról van szó, a kérdés inkább az, hogy a _szenvedésen _a vagy magán a _betegségen _van-e a hangsúly (amúgy a kettő természetesen összefügg). Mit javasolnátok ebben a konkrét mondatban: -_ban _vagy -_tól_?

Egyébként érdekelne, hogy _Jazyk _hogy fejezné ki ugyanezt portugálul (esetleg spanyolul vagy olaszul).


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, nincs ellentmondás, hiszen gm is pont ezekre helyezte a hangsúlyt (ezzel is értettem egyet), csak az adott mondatok egyikére kell egy kicsit tágabban értelmezni. 
Én sem gondolom, hogy szarkasztikus lett volna, de a lehetőség fennáll, ill. értelmezhető így is.


----------



## jazyk

Köszönöm mindenkinek.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Én egyszerűbben fogalmaznám meg.  Az "epilepsziában szenved" kifejezés egyszerű tényállítás: az illető betegsége az epilepszia. Az elsődleges információ az, hogy mi az illető baja/betegsége.  Az "epilepsziától szenved" kifejezés helyett gyakoribb a "(nagyon/sokat) szenved az epilepsziától" kifejezés (szórend!), amelyben viszonr az új információ nem az, hogy mi az illető betegsége, hanem az, hogy ez a betegség mennyi szenvedést okoz neki.  A.


----------

